# Identifying Track names



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi guys,

Iv had a friend leave me a load of cd's that I want to put into my itunes libary but none of them have track names/albums or any info at all!!!

This drives me mad so my question is this -

Is there any free and quick software that will sort this out for me, Im aware of shazam and the like but its not quick enough.


Any help is appreciated


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nobody?????????????


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

See what the imdb comes up with when you import them.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

think there is one called Sound Hound. like Shazam but better


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

There is program called Song Genie for the Mac that does exactly what you want, i think it integrated with itunes.

its got a sister program called Cover Scout that gets the artwork for your song(s)

Link - Song Genie

Edit : Sorry if you use Windows and it aint a free program but its quite good


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Brill thanks guys All sorted now :thumb:


----------

